

Atlanta startup plans to rent MacBooks, offers courier service - rodgegunn
http://www.livyy.com

======
dailen
Blah...form is broken :-P

[http://i.imgur.com/IwtZW4I.png](http://i.imgur.com/IwtZW4I.png)

